

BitCoin FlashCrash - some1else
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1X6qQt9ONg

======
mcphilip
A bit off topic, but this video brings to mind my favorite U.S. equities flash
crash video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYhMyPAbaGw>

~~~
cantbecool
"Talk about exuberance." It seems like this fellow wanted the stock market to
crash and burn. Sad.

Here is some additional information regarding the 2010 Flash Crash:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2010_Flash_Crash>

~~~
tomjen3
I would want it to crash and burn - so much potential would be freed, no
companies who could afford to buy senators.

------
kseudo
"This is going to be the biggest story ever" ...hearing this made me smile and
realize that in the larger scale of things there are probably worse things
that could happen.

------
Dabacon
Is it me or is it odd that it bottomed out at 0.0123456?

~~~
vessenes
There are few to no orders at that price level on the exchange; in this case,
the person who sold down the BTC also posted buy orders at that level. Look
for .01337 next time there's a hack like this.

------
swishercutter
I was in that forum while that was happening....lol.

